# Can I re-use cheesecloth?



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm sure it depends on what it is used for, but can I reuse the cheesecloth I use for making ricotta cheese, for example? Or what about after draining stock (this is tricky because it might be fatty)
Or is it better to use something like a towel for straining and wash that?

Not sure how well the cheesecloth will hold up.

Are there other things people use to 'strain' that are more re-usable than cheesecloth?

Just curious....

Jessica


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I reuse cheesecloth all the time. Just wash it out under the faucet with a bit of dish soap and hot water, and rinse, and hang to dry. The dish soap should cut any grease or fat that's left on it. If it looks and smells clean, it's clean enough to use again. I find it usually lasts four or five uses before it starts to fray and develop holes. I wouldn't reuse it if you're using it for something like raw pork, obviously,







but for cheese it's fine I think.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks! Now I have my ricotta sitting in the fridge draining and I'll reuse the cheesecloth . Now wondering what the heck I can do with all the whey (hope that's what its called).
We'll do pancakes tomorrow, but there' a lot more than I expected.

Jessica


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

I reuse mine all the time, just give it a good wash. As far as it holding up tho it depends on how good of a cheescloth it is. The one I bought at the supermarket didn't last long. The one I bought at the specialty cooking store is still going strong.


----------

